# how do I encourage hubby to try new things...ie role plaing?



## pinkprincess (Jun 10, 2008)

ok so here is my delema.... my hubby and i have amazing sex i love him sex and him so very much...

The problem well its not really a problem but i want to try some new things, role playing is something i like but he does not get the whole thing, to him he feels like...why would he want to pretend to have sex with someone else???? to me this is not what i am imagining i am just putting the both of us in different roles for a bit..

i would love any advise i can get please


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Start out with some dresss up and just see where it takes you. I think you can get him to role play if you take the intitative at first. Just use your imagination.


----------



## Janie (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree with Happyquest. Just do it and see how he responds. Start small though. 

And explain to him that you are not pretending to be someone else, just expressing a different part of yourself. We all have many parts in us. Do you have a schoolgirl in there somewhere? An aggressor? A maid who wishes to please?


----------

